# When do the walleye move back in?



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

This is my first year trolling. I have a small boat and really don’t like running out 10+ miles for the big schools of summer fish. Is there a water temp, or season change that brings them back in to 30-50’? I’m usually fishing between mentor lagoons and Perry. 
Thanks.


----------



## Draggin' Fish (Jul 10, 2007)

You can catch fish all summer in shallow. Look for areas of structure that will hold fish. You might have to deal with boat traffic and some junk, but it can be done. I rarely fish over 30 fow unless a change of scenery is needed.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

I have a buddy that has been taking limits trolling around the wall at Ashtabula in the evenings. Like taking candy from a baby he tells me.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

They are moving in closer now. Only have to go 10 miles instead of 22...Geneva


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> I have a buddy that has been taking limits trolling around the wall at Ashtabula in the evenings. Like taking candy from a baby he tells me.


Am I allowed to ask how far off the walls and what lures/bait he's using?
Avon has been unkind to me lately.


----------



## OPTIMIST (Sep 27, 2007)

Draggin' Fish said:


> You can catch fish all summer in shallow. Look for areas of structure that will hold fish. You might have to deal with boat traffic and some junk, but it can be done. I rarely fish over 30 fow unless a change of scenery is needed.


I agree, it is a slow pick but you can get fish in shallow. I rarely fish over 32 FOW. You have to watch the bottom, you can be 28 FOW one minute and 34 FOW the next.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

berkshirepresident said:


> Am I allowed to ask how far off the walls and what lures/bait he's using?
> Avon has been unkind to me lately.


I will ask. If he shares info I will let ya know it.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

berkshirepresident said:


> Am I allowed to ask how far off the walls and what lures/bait he's using?
> Avon has been unkind to me lately.


Blue and silver hot n tot 10-20 yards off the wall right before and after dark.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> Blue and silver hot n tot 10-20 yards off the wall right before and after dark.


Any of you good folks think I'll have almost the same result with a Blue Chrome Bandit as I would with a blue and silver Hot 'n Tot?
Thanks SOOOO much for sharing.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

berkshirepresident said:


> Any of you good folks think I'll have almost the same result with a Blue Chrome Bandit as I would with a blue and silver Hot 'n Tot?
> Thanks SOOOO much for sharing.


Give it a try. Is it a deep diver or shallow? Probably the shallow would be best bet.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Search back 2-3 weeks for the Bula YAK catches in shallow water.
Talk to the girls at Lakeshore Bait,,,, they just might have some up-to-date info,,, specially if the Yaks are still launching there. ;>)

& a campground friend told me to use jigging raps all along the bottom rocks,,,, ???


----------



## john32wb (Dec 20, 2014)

Doboy said:


> Search back 2-3 weeks for the Bula YAK catches in shallow water.
> Talk to the girls at Lakeshore Bait,,,, they just might have some up-to-date info,,, specially if the Yaks are still launching there. ;>)
> 
> & a campground friend told me to use jigging raps all along the bottom rocks,,,, ???


I'm planning on heading out tonight to give the jigging raps a try around outer break wall at Bula to see how it goes. If no dice will still troll around that area, got some new Cabelas walleye crank baits and want to see how they pan out. I'll post results....hopefully not just fish ohio sheephead.

I'll try to ask the lakeshore workers any info as I plan to push off from the park.


----------



## Rob-Reed (Dec 24, 2012)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> I have a buddy that has been taking limits trolling around the wall at Ashtabula in the evenings. Like taking candy from a baby he tells me.


Any size to them? I tried earlier in the year and consistently caught small fish.


----------



## Rob-Reed (Dec 24, 2012)

john32wb said:


> I'm planning on heading out tonight to give the jigging raps a try around outer break wall at Bula to see how it goes. If no dice will still troll around that area, got some new Cabelas walleye crank baits and want to see how they pan out. I'll post results....hopefully not just fish ohio sheephead.
> 
> I'll try to ask the lakeshore workers any info as I plan to push off from the park.


Nice! Looking froward to your report! Good luck!


----------



## john32wb (Dec 20, 2014)

Rob-Reed said:


> Any size to them? I tried earlier in the year and consistently caught small fish.


I'm not the guy catching them like stealing candy unfortunately but the ones I've got have been mixed. Got a 26.5 and 25.5 as biggest so far with majority of keepers being 20-23". All have been nice and plump. 

The sheephead have been stupid huge. Have caught at least 10 that were 25+. I had to measure one to see just how big it was and it was 30.5"...wish I had a scale. Happily confident that if I could horse that thing in on 8lb trilene xl and medium action 6' spinning rod I shouldn't have a walleye break me off if I ever get a fish Ohio. Was .5" shy last year with 27.5" being my best actually in the Ashtabula river past the second lift bridge.


----------



## john32wb (Dec 20, 2014)

Report not good. All sheep, about 8 of them. Fished out of Ashtabula off lakeshore park. Marked some fish for once from 37-48 ft but only got wheephead. Even trolled faster between 2.5-3mph. 
Didn’t try breakwall since was out away from it. 

May try shiver minnows on the wall next time.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

john32wb said:


> I'm not the guy catching them like stealing candy unfortunately but the ones I've got have been mixed. Got a 26.5 and 25.5 as biggest so far with majority of keepers being 20-23". All have been nice and plump.
> 
> The sheephead have been stupid huge. Have caught at least 10 that were 25+. I had to measure one to see just how big it was and it was 30.5"...wish I had a scale. Happily confident that if I could horse that thing in on 8lb trilene xl and medium action 6' spinning rod I shouldn't have a walleye break me off if I ever get a fish Ohio. Was .5" shy last year with 27.5" being my best actually in the Ashtabula river past the second lift bridge.


You realize the state record Drum (sheepshead) is 23.5 lbs.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## john32wb (Dec 20, 2014)

Misdirection said:


> You realize the state record Drum (sheepshead) is 23.5 lbs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


It was 30.5”. Not sure what it weighed in lbs. Guess maybe like 12+ or something like that. Got another decent 25.5” tonight. 

It was big but nowhere near 20+ lbs.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

john32wb said:


> It was 30.5”. Not sure what it weighed in lbs. Guess maybe like 12+ or something like that. Got another decent 25.5” tonight.
> 
> It was big but nowhere near 20+ lbs.


You referenced some with " and some without....that's why I thought you meant lbs. And that record sheepshead was 37 1/2" long!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

The boat house lady told me a couple weeks ago that she has a kayaker that fish's around the wall at the launch and limits out quite often.
Go, figure. This is Bula, by the way.


----------



## Dond100 (Aug 23, 2016)

fontinalis said:


> This is my first year trolling. I have a small boat and really don’t like running out 10+ miles for the big schools of summer fish. Is there a water temp, or season change that brings them back in to 30-50’? I’m usually fishing between mentor lagoons and Perry.
> Thanks.


I have a small boat, (14' Alumacraft) with a 6 hp mercury outboard. So I fish Erie when it is 2ft or under. 
Went out today, trolling deep diving rapalas. 36' to 40' and managed to catch a nice 25" walleye in 38 fow. 
You just have to get out and run so.e cranks deep...you might catch a few..


----------



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

Dond100 said:


> I have a small boat, (14' Alumacraft) with a 6 hp mercury outboard. So I fish Erie when it is 2ft or under.
> Went out today, trolling deep diving rapalas. 36' to 40' and managed to catch a nice 25" walleye in 38 fow.
> You just have to get out and run so.e cranks deep...you might catch a few..


Nice one. You just have to be smart and respect the lake with a small boat . That’s my program


----------

